# Jeff Cooper has passed away



## Grenadier (Sep 25, 2006)

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=1&f=5&t=502725

Sad to say this, but the ol' Colonel has passed away.  Rest in peace, you ol' hoss.  You've earned it.  



From Ed, at gunsite:



> Friends,
> 
> At the request of the family it is my sad duty to report the passing of
> our founder, Jeff Cooper. Jeff died peacefully at home this afternoon
> ...


----------



## Carol (Sep 25, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> Rest in peace, you ol' hoss. You've earned it.


 
Indeed he has earned it.   

:wah: :wah::wah:

But migod he will be missed.


Godspeed, Colonel.  :asian:


----------



## digitalronin (Sep 25, 2006)

best wishes to his family and may he rest in peace.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2006)

Rest in Peace, sir.
:asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 25, 2006)

One of the Last Good Men is gone.

Rest well, Marine, you more than earned it. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 25, 2006)

.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 25, 2006)

R.I.P. Colonel Cooper


----------



## RBaddorf (Sep 25, 2006)

Semper Fi


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 25, 2006)

.


----------



## pstarr (Sep 25, 2006)

He was an institution.  One more Marine called back to guard the gates of Heaven.  Semper Fi.


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 26, 2006)

:asian:

Rest In Peace Sir!


----------



## Ronin Moose (Sep 26, 2006)

R.i.p.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 26, 2006)

Gonna miss the Gun Guru.

RIP.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 26, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 26, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 1, 2006)

,


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 1, 2006)

.


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 1, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 1, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## modarnis (Oct 2, 2006)

:asian: .


----------

